# What is the funniest thing your therapist has said?



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

Mine told me to "stick with the winners". In retrospect it's good advice but the way she said it made her sound like a bloodthirsty tiger mom.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

If I feel too anxious to converse, I can just say, "I'm sorry but I'm very shy and I don't want to talk". Oy vey. :roll


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

me: *crying*
him: "You seem sad"

yup yup :eyes


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

- ''I like it when you are taking that pose with your nose slightly in the wind(pointing upwards). it's cute'' (I am talking about a guy)
- ''I like your red t-shirt''
- ''you dove!''(hard to translate it exactly in English)
- ''you did steal that hand of grass''
- ''you are feeling like a loser, am I right?''
- ''hahaha! hahahaha...haha!''(long good laugh), while keep looking at me from above the papers, while reading my long homework. me looking at him in stupor, getting anxious and thinking:''what the hell is so funny?''. him: ''no...this is really good. surprisingly objective. i didn't expect it to be quite like this. hahahaha!''


----------



## titan22846 (Aug 9, 2014)

"So, what your saying is your feeling inadequate and depressed"
"Yeah."
"And how does that make you feel?"
"....inadequate and depressed"

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

Usually he's the one doing the laughing, I suppose something about how I describe my problems. ... then again he might just be sadistic.....


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

cuppy said:


> me: *crying*
> him: "You seem sad"
> 
> yup yup :eyes





titan22846 said:


> "So, what your saying is your feeling inadequate and depressed"
> "Yeah."
> "And how does that make you feel?"
> "....inadequate and depressed"
> ...


Haha! I love you guys. Dontcha love it when a therapist says something common-sense.

I can't really think of anything right now. I do remember telling her that I would like to travel, and for inspiration she called me "world travelah" with a funny inflection for inspiration. Wasn't really funny, just made me smile.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

She told me to give up on my relationship. She said that my boyfriend didn't want me back and to move on. This was during our separation period. Stuff was really bad and we split for like the 2nd time in our 3 year relationship. Well, in April, we got back together. So I showed her what being in love was all about. He fought me and fought me and fought me. I got him back though. This last time, I truly thought it was the end of us. It was an awful time. Never want to go through that again.


----------

